# Metal Halide lamp



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I am considering setting up another planted tank, a 40 gallon (36" long) that I would like to use metal halide lighting with. I saw a metal halide 175watt pendant on ebay for $199. Will I get enough coverage from this single pendant for a 36" tank? I am trying to keep my lighting budget as tight as possible. Are there affordable metal halide lighting solutions?


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe the general rule of thumb (correct me if I am wrong) is that a MH bulb is good for coverage of a 2X2 foot area. Although I have seen a 4foot tank with a name brand (name withheld) dual 150 w bulb MH fixture that didn't have very good light coverage towards the sides and especially the back corners (for tall stem plants).

Technically there should have been good coverage in this tank. The fact that there wasn't good coverage could be that the fixure didn't place the bulbs far enough apart though 

KT


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

A single bulb is plenty on a 36" tank. Even on the reef side a single 250w lights up all the corners nicely on a 40g breeder.

Heres a pic of a single 175w 5500k over my old 40g breeder. Its now the same setup only the tank is a 58g (same footprint).


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool set up e.
But you will have to mount the pendent high like that to get the proper spread. IMO that is a little high for my taste. But dont get me wrong.....super cool setup!!
jB


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Right, that pic is alittle misleading. That was in the setup stage, the pendant was later lowered. Now and back then the pendant sits lower at about 8" water surface to bulb. All I was saying is a single bulb IMO covers the surface nicely and plant growth is unstoppable.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*where?*

where did you get that pendant and how much was it? Thanks.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

umm... It actually used to light a tennis court or front of a building or something at one time. I put a new coat of paint on it, drilled a couple holes for the suspension wires and rewired the ballast remotely. I have another if your interested but you would have to hunt down a new ballast. Its only the housing, reflector, and mogul socket. If your in the states I'd let it go cheap. Pm me if you want.


----------



## Torontoman5 (May 13, 2005)

Hello, just thoght I would give you a link to a MH site in Toronto. They seem to be a lot cheaper than most places I know of, in Canadian dollars too. I don't know if they ship outside of Canada, but here is the link anyway. 
http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=25&PID=328


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

e.lark,

The pendant you have deffinately covers all of your tank. Don't assume all pendant fuxtures will have that same coverage. I was not kidding when I say I have seen two bulb fixtures not have the proper coverage.

If you use a spot pendant as opposed to the wide coverage pendant (like what you use) it may not get the corners.



mlfishman,

Basically buyer be ware.

Know what you are getting don't just buy it because it is cheap!

Ken T.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

good point. I wasn't thinking of bell shaped pendants.


----------

